

Payola v1.2: Now with Stripe Subscriptions - zrail
https://www.petekeen.net/payola-subscriptions

======
zrail
Hey everyone,

I released Payola[1] (hn discussion: [2]) a few weeks ago and thought you all
might appreciate an update. We just put the finishing touches on
subscriptions, which means you can drop Payola into your app and have
functional credit card subscription payments integrated into your app in very
little time.

[1]: [https://www.payola.io/](https://www.payola.io/)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8482500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8482500)

